# Blak Coke



## Nicolas Alary (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey guys ! 

The lightbox you helped me built is working full-time and I wanted to share with you my last job :







By the way I strongly recommend the *SIGMA 50MM EX DG MACRO* that I bought recently to shoot those commercial stuffs and so far it's excellent ! Cheap, sharp and reliable !


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 21, 2007)

wow...that's some awesome work.  what type of PP was involved in getting this great effect?

Also...Coke Blak?  That sounds so gross...coffee and coke? ew.


----------



## [JR] (Nov 21, 2007)

It's actually pretty good, but I wouldn't drink lots of it. Nice photo


----------



## doobs (Nov 21, 2007)

I had a stock of that stuff once a long time ago. That stuff ruled.


----------



## rnimages (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats really awesome.  Great colour contrast.


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 22, 2007)

I see no fault with it other than extraneous reflections in the mid-bottom of the bottle.


----------



## Nicolas Alary (Nov 22, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> what type of PP was involved in getting this great effect?



PP = Post Production ? It's a lot of Curves for tones and contrast combined with a lot of blending masks to work on very specific areas. Then I added a lot of pattern thanks to some cool brushes that I blended in the image with the transfer mode. I set you up a little Before / After Roll-over so that you can see what has been done. 

Thanks everyone for the feedbacks !


----------



## Rock (Nov 22, 2007)

That is very cool. Great work...


----------



## dbrandon (Nov 22, 2007)

Amazing photoshop skills. That 'before and after' left me speechless, such a transformation. Brilliant


----------



## Alpha (Nov 22, 2007)

Fantastic post-processing.


----------



## Nicolas Alary (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you guys ! I appreciate !


----------



## laguano (Nov 23, 2007)

i love your work, Nicolas! 
Is it possible for you to show us your post processing techniques?


----------



## Nicolas Alary (Nov 23, 2007)

It might be impressive but it not a really complex post process. 

- CURVES for tone and contrast
- ALPHA MASK for selective correction
- BRUSHES for the flourishes pattern

That's the best I can tell you, if you want me to do a tutorial that could be possible but I work with no method just the "feeling" so it will be a bit confused but if you think it could help just let me know  Thanks for the nice words


----------



## Nicolas Alary (Nov 23, 2007)

Some of you asked for a tutorial, I did my best with my lame english to share some of the tips I used, you can find it here.


----------



## laguano (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the Tutorial Nicolas :]


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 24, 2007)

VERY nice.  I viewed your roll-over....  are both images from the very same exposure?  The finale seems like it was made in closer with a slightly shorter lens.  The part that's fooling me is the perspective of the cap...  seems straight on in the first view, but from a slightly lower angle in the final.

Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## Nicolas Alary (Nov 24, 2007)

You are right Pete, I made this roll over a few after I finished the processed image and I used the wrong "BEFORE" image. The good one is exactly the same, only the angle is different, not the exposure. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## cloudmorning (Dec 12, 2007)

Is this a real product? never seen it at US stores. Very nice post-processing.


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 13, 2007)

cloudmorning said:


> Is this a real product? never seen it at US stores. Very nice post-processing.


Yes, it's a mix of coke and coffee, and it taste like **** IMHO.


----------



## antoine (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow! Im impressed 
Everythings great! the brushes, the lightings, the contrast. wow. Im speechless Great work! 
Keep up the good work!


----------

